# Efflorescence help



## Rich

Hey guys...having an ongoing issue with efflorescence on a basement floor and walls. Floor is concrete, walls are rock that I patched a while back to fill in all the cracks and make smooth (with mortar). I sealed the floor and walls with drylock. The basement floor is not super moist, but the walls (ground level and below) are. Now it's all a big white mess. I did some research and found a product called "Aldon-efflorescence treatment" and was curious if anyone knows about it and if it's the way to go? Thanks guys. 

Sorry I haven't posted in a while...been working like a dog, been remodeling our first house, and found out we're having our first kid :thumbup: so it's been a tad bit hectic to say the least


----------



## Runamuk

Had you been able to use drylock on the outside............. 

I'm at a loss otherwise. Sorry.

Rick


----------



## Tmrrptr

This question never really got answered...

I don't think this problem is going to go away, even with the new space age coatings. Pretty hard to seal a ship from the inside.

My guess is groundwater and it will cause blisters in most anything, after a while.
r


----------



## Humble Abode

According to the manufacturers of Drylok, some cases of efflorescence will take years of treatment. Have you used the Drylok Liquid Etch? 

They have also come out with a new product, Drylok Extreme, that was developed specifically for severe efflorescence problems.


----------



## Thomas Zayatz

*How about on Brick?*

Any recommendations for removing efflorescense from a brick fireplace? There was a leak at the chimney cap and need to clean the interior brick only. This is in a finished space so I can't try pressure wash. 

Any help will be most appreciated! :thumbsup: 

Thomas Zayatz


----------



## Kioki

Thomas,
I would try a 50/50 mix of TSP and water. Start by washing from bottom to top using a stiff natural bristled brush. Scrub tell efflorescence disappears then make sure to completely rinse area at least three times.
It's been many years since I've done this but I would occasionally get a tilt up building with efflorescencse all over it and this method worked well.
Kioki


----------



## Dmax Consulting

I am not sure about this, but I think that Drylock makes several different waterproofers. Google waterproofers or drylock and look at the different waterproofing coatings that come up. I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## NACE

remediation epoxy. very expensive. holds back 15 psi of hydrostatic pressure and a floor coating can be installed over it. Google "remediation epoxy" comes from the Netherlands.


----------



## johnpaint

As long as there is water on the back side of the walls you will have the problem. The efflorescence is nothing more than the minerals leaching out of the walls by way of the water from the other side.The drylock only forms a thin shell that holds it back for a while.It will work for a while as a bandade.Some people do this, and then fur out the walls, and add sheetrock which works good.The best way is to seal the foundation and footing from the out side, but a lot of work for sure.


----------



## tsunamicontract

get a hose. Leave it running the basement for like 4 days. indoor pool. bet the neighbors dont have one.


----------

